# Looking for accounts Central Pa



## Gusco (Jan 24, 2005)

Looking for accounts in Central Pa. 

Port Matilda, State College, Tyrone, Bald Eagle, Warriors Mark.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I turned down a couple in altoona but I dont think you are any closer. I am in ebensburg.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

If I hear of any, I'll drop you a line.


----------

